# Cooking with Vaporized Marijuana, Best Method (also for shake), From A Real Chef



## burnout88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Alright, so I have seen many posts on here about cooking with vaporized marijuana and have come across many post of people ending up with brown bad tasting butter (well marijuana butter on its own is an acquired taste), I have been using vaporized marijuana from my volcano and a friends for the past three years and believe I&#8217;ve come up with the best way that always results in a very potent green butter, and that tastes the same as weed butter I&#8217;ve made before. This is also one of the best ways to make weed butter with you shake/trimmings/bunk weed. I've also seen on one post that a vaporizer only burns 50% of the THC, this all depends on how dark you burn the marijuana in the vaporizer, if you burn it to a dark brown you are burning 75%-%90, leaving 25%-10%, so using just one ounce will not result in a potent butter. When I use my volcano I burn it light brown, sometimes dark brown, I would guess then I burn from 60%-80%, and unless you are stop smoking when it still has some green in it will not burn just 50%. Alright now for the steps on making the butter and after I will tell you some ways I've used it before.
*Materials Needed*
-Vaporized Marijuana (I would use at least 1oz per 1oz of butter, since me and some friends combine our vaporized we use 1lb of vaporized marijuana and a pound of butter, the result of this is a potent butter for heavy smokers, but I would not go at a ratio of less than 1oz of vaporized marijuana per 4oz butter)
-Butter Unsalted (Amount depend on amount of Vaporized marijuana)
-Water
-Crockpot (A crockpot is has a much better ending result, and I would highly recommend getting a crockpot for making any weed butter)
-Cheese Cloth
-Mesh Strainer (optional)

*Directions*
- Make sure crockpot will be large enough to hold you vaporized marijuana, the butter, and enough water to completely cover everything. 

- Make sure the vaporized marijuana is finely busted up, but not into a powder (if already a powder it will still work)

- Add the vaporized marijuana, butter, into crockpot, add enough water to completely cover everything (too much water is better than to little make sure there is enough water)

-Stir everything up; try to break up any clumps of marijuana

-Turn crockpot on the lowest setting, this will need to run for 24 hours at this setting (i would recommend doing it this way, the reason being is when people end up with brown butter they have burnt it while making it, even when using brown vaporized marijuana i end up with green butter, the crockpot will not burn the butter while heating and is safe to leave on for 24 hours basically unattended, and because it will run for 24 hours you will be sure to get most of the remaining THC leftover). I warn you though the smell will travel through your house, so I do not recommend people in apartments doing this. You also need to stir the mixture every now and then to break up any clumps forming. If you cannot leave it on for 24 hours, you can turn up the heat of the crockpot and do it for 12 hours, but then you will risk not getting all the left over THC and you butter might come out a little brown. Do not put crockpot on high heat, that will burn the butter and it will come out brown. The mixture does not need to boil, boiling will burn butter for sure if not done carful, even with the water. Also when boiling you will lose some of the butter and THC in the steam it lets off, with the low heat of the crockpot when I use a LB of butter my ending result is pretty close to a pound of butter, basically no waste.

- Don&#8217;t forget to stir the mixture every few hours to break up any clumps

- Once the 24 hours is complete, turn off crockpot, you will need to line a large mesh strainer with cheese cloth, if mesh strainer not available, cheese cloth alone will do.

- Find a container that will be able to hold the butter and water mixture, and either put the strainer lined with cheese cloth on top, or make a sort of lid on top the container with the cheese cloth, make it loose so it will be able to hold all the vaporized marijuana

- Slowly pour the mixture of vaporized marijuana, water, and butter through the cheese cloth, be careful may be hot

- Once all the liquid drains through, wrap the cheese cloth around the wet vaporized marijuana, now with your hands squeeze out the remaining liquid into the container, the cheesecloth should catch every bit of vaporized marijuana and you should be left with a green mixture of butter, water, and cream( the cream is a by-product of heating butter)

-If there is still marijuana pieces in the liquid you can strain it another time through the cheese cloth.

-Once done straining put in the fridge overnight and the butter will harden on top the cream and water. You might have to scrape some the bottom of the butter to get any leftover debris off

-Done you have you potent vaporized marijuana butter, if not using I would store in the freezer

If you have any questions let me know and I'll try to help you out. I will post some recipes i use the butter in, over the next few days.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 14, 2011)

where did you get your chef degree from?


----------



## burnout88 (Jan 14, 2011)

lol weird question but I went to school at Le Cordon Bleu, In London, England. But I am from Canada and live and work here as Head Chef.


----------



## thegersman (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't you just hate Mise en place ?
I just licked the extra batter..............


----------



## burnout88 (Jan 14, 2011)

when the result is as good as this i dont mind just smoke a few bags from the volcano while u wait


----------



## metalp (Jan 14, 2011)

I love cooking vaped weed - best bang for your buck.


----------



## burnout88 (Jan 14, 2011)

yep best way to get your moneys worth


----------



## ghost>boogie on (Jul 22, 2012)

burnout88 said:


> Alright, so I have seen many posts on here about cooking with vaporized marijuana and have come across many post of people ending up with brown bad tasting butter (well marijuana butter on its own is an acquired taste), I have been using vaporized marijuana from my volcano and a friends for the past three years and believe Ive come up with the best way that always results in a very potent green butter, and that tastes the same as weed butter Ive made before. This is also one of the best ways to make weed butter with you shake/trimmings/bunk weed. I've also seen on one post that a vaporizer only burns 50% of the THC, this all depends on how dark you burn the marijuana in the vaporizer, if you burn it to a dark brown you are burning 75%-%90, leaving 25%-10%, so using just one ounce will not result in a potent butter. When I use my volcano I burn it light brown, sometimes dark brown, I would guess then I burn from 60%-80%, and unless you are stop smoking when it still has some green in it will not burn just 50%. Alright now for the steps on making the butter and after I will tell you some ways I've used it before.
> *Materials Needed*
> -Vaporized Marijuana (I would use at least 1oz per 1oz of butter, since me and some friends combine our vaporized we use 1lb of vaporized marijuana and a pound of butter, the result of this is a potent butter for heavy smokers, but I would not go at a ratio of less than 1oz of vaporized marijuana per 4oz butter)
> -Butter Unsalted (Amount depend on amount of Vaporized marijuana)
> ...


bump for a buttah noob.
do i keep the lid on the crock pot?
i'm going for it this week.
woot


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 22, 2012)

18 month bump! Woot!

Yeah, Cover it up.


----------



## ghost>boogie on (Jul 22, 2012)

righteous brah!
thank you for the timely response.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 22, 2012)

hahaha to much info


1 cup vape duff...sticks butter...30 min extract....4 butter washes....killer carmels


----------



## ghost>boogie on (Jul 28, 2012)

burnout88 said:


> Alright, so I have seen many posts on here about cooking with vaporized marijuana and have come across many post of people ending up with brown bad tasting butter (well marijuana butter on its own is an acquired taste), I have been using vaporized marijuana from my volcano and a friends for the past three years and believe Ive come up with the best way that always results in a very potent green butter, and that tastes the same as weed butter Ive made before. This is also one of the best ways to make weed butter with you shake/trimmings/bunk weed. I've also seen on one post that a vaporizer only burns 50% of the THC, this all depends on how dark you burn the marijuana in the vaporizer, if you burn it to a dark brown you are burning 75%-%90, leaving 25%-10%, so using just one ounce will not result in a potent butter. When I use my volcano I burn it light brown, sometimes dark brown, I would guess then I burn from 60%-80%, and unless you are stop smoking when it still has some green in it will not burn just 50%. Alright now for the steps on making the butter and after I will tell you some ways I've used it before.
> *Materials Needed*
> -Vaporized Marijuana (I would use at least 1oz per 1oz of butter, since me and some friends combine our vaporized we use 1lb of vaporized marijuana and a pound of butter, the result of this is a potent butter for heavy smokers, but I would not go at a ratio of less than 1oz of vaporized marijuana per 4oz butter)
> -Butter Unsalted (Amount depend on amount of Vaporized marijuana)
> ...


hell yes! it worked and it was wicked easy. first batch came out $$$. clean and tasty. made cookies with a half ounce of vapobuttah. two cookies and i was high for six hours.
woot


----------



## purpz (Aug 13, 2012)

Most highest i've ever been was from vaped cookie edibles. Altho, that a-hole used like a half-0 for like 12 cookies,because he thought that it would be weak with ashed weed....Man it was intense. It was like that feeling you get after taking a fat rip out of a bong, but it would last a lot longer and took like 30min for me to come down from it. Didn't do edibles for a while after that.


----------



## burnout88 (Oct 8, 2012)

sorry man haven't been on here in months, yes keep the lid on.


----------



## Chuckdizzle (Jun 22, 2013)

You got any recipes burnout88? What's your favorite edible to eat and make?


----------



## Chuckdizzle (Jun 23, 2013)

I made a small batch using the 24hr low heat crock-pot method. I used half a stick of butter (2oz) and 11g of vaped-bud, which is approximately a 1:4 vaped-bud to butter ratio. After going through the full preparation of the bud butter I ended up with 38g or 1.38oz of butter. So it wasn't 100% efficient, I think some of the butter must have gotten trapped in the mass of vaped-buds inside the cheesecloth or in the cheesecloth itself. I tried to squeeze all the butter out of the buds the best that I could, but with my resulting mass being only 68% of the original mass of the butter, I probably could have done a better job and will put in more effort to squeeze out every last drop next go around.

I ended up using an 8g dose of butter that I spread on a piece of bread. The high has been very mellow but long lasting. It kicked in about an hour after I ate it (on an empty stomach) and its been four hours since it kicked in and its still with me actually. So it lasts longer than vaping or smoking, which really is typical of most edibles. 

I haven't vaped or toked all day and its feelin pretty nice, not too intense, just a constant mellow buzz that's really calming. Next time I think that I'll change the ratio of vaped-bud to butter to 1:2 and I think that'll be more at the level that I'm looking for, which is a functional high but still moderately intense.

Anyway, that's my experience with this method. I'll probably be using this crock-pot method every time I make butter going forward. Its really easy to do (set it and (almost) forget it) and by tweaking the recipe you can dial in the strength and intensity that you're after. 

The biggest benefit of this method is being able to utilize your vaped-buds to their fullest potential. I've only had a Volcano for a few months now and had just been re-vaping my vaped buds at a higher temperature setting, which honestly did little to nothing. Cooking the vaped-buds is definitely the most efficient and effective way to extract every last drop of goodness from vaped-buds!


----------



## Whiteblabe82 (Oct 5, 2013)

Do you have to refrigerate it after you strain it?


----------



## AlGore (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey there... I'm actually in the process of updating it... but I cover your method with pics and shit if anyone is interested... it is indeed the best, although I prefer coconut oil, I see why a real chef would use butter, hehe: http://needmodro.com


----------



## colonuggs (Oct 15, 2013)

you have to wash/clean your butter


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Question, I have never made edibles, and I know my fellow neighbors are not 420 friendly, so if I were to put a carbon filter in with the crock pot, like int the kitchen do you think that would be suffice to cover the smell?

Also what is the high like from vaporized weeed brownies? Super down and out stuff?

colonuggs, how do you 'clean' the butter?

Im super excited to try this almost have enough to make a batch of brownies!


----------



## Chuckdizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

I see you asked a long time ago but in case you were still wondering, here's my answer.
I use a carbon filter right next to the crock pot and there's no smell at all, so it works great, pretty much like you'd expect.

I haven't made the butter into brownies, I just freeze the butter and weigh out exactly how much I want, then swallow it with some milk like a pill so I don't taste anything. I'm really not fond of the taste which is why I don't cook with it. (Also if you bake it into brownies at 350 degrees I'm worried the high temp will "cook" out some of the THC, can anyone confirm that?) But regardless of what the end product is I think the high should be about the same...if you take a good amount of butter (3 grams of butter made with a 1:1 vaped-bud to butter ratio), once it comes on you are fucking soaring and you stay peaked there for a good 2 to 3 hours. It's a very persistent and strong high that overall lasts some 6 to 8 hours. I love it!


----------



## fumble (Feb 26, 2014)

that's a cool idea with the carbon filter  I bake all my cookies at 375f for 13 minutes and there is no degradation. If you don't like the weed taste, try making mint brownies. The mint hides the taste very well.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Mar 9, 2014)

Great post Burnout. 

I use the same method as you for making budder, right down to getting vaped weed from a buddy. I find using a potato ricer helps in getting the last of the budder out of the mix without burning your hands, or worse yet, tearing a hole in the cheese cloth.

Also, I use 3 oz. vaped weed to a pound of butter, but then I only vape 2 or 3 bags (volcano) from each load. Sleep real good though.


----------



## CooCooKiki (Jan 29, 2016)

This is my first time making cannabutter. My crock has high, low and warm. I have a batch in now. I just checked the temp and it's 150F. I have 7 more hours to go. I have one stick of butter to a little over a ounce of vaped material.
Is this temp hot enough?
What temp is yours at when you do it on low?
thx


----------

